# Clip of a new Red Seas Fire song (Axe-fx, Blackmachine content)



## -Nolly- (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

My band Red Seas Fire have been putting the final touches on a handful of songs recently. This is a short snippet of a song called _The Recovery_, featuring some melodic lead work over a slightly progressive chord sequence.
You can hear the clip here:

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/790683/The Recovery, Solo section.mp3

All guitar parts were recorded with my Blackmachine B2, through a Fractal Audio Axe-FX Ultra. 

If you like the music, our myspace is here: Red Seas Fire on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads. Keep checking back because we'll have new tracks up soon!

Cheers!

Nolly


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 23, 2009)

awsome dude, very cool phrasing

are you guys tuned to C#?

I don't have a guitar with me at this second I'm just trying to picture how this would be played, it's really awsome.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 23, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> awsome dude, very cool phrasing
> 
> are you guys tuned to C#?
> 
> I don't have a guitar with me at this second I'm just trying to picture how this would be played, it's really awsome.



Thanks mate!
We're tuned to drop-D in this song, which bit are you trying to work out? The guitar solo?


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 23, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Thanks mate!
> We're tuned to drop-D in this song, which bit are you trying to work out? The guitar solo?



okay that makes things easier

both, i usually try to figure out the chords first makes the leads easier to figure out if I know the key

AHHH that blackmachine sounds so amazing


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 23, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> okay that makes things easier
> 
> both, i usually try to figure out the chords first makes the leads easier to figure out if I know the key
> 
> AHHH that blackmachine sounds so amazing



Sure, good plan. The solo is played like this (possibly missing a few details): 







Have fun with the chords!


----------



## Fred (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds fucking fantastic, Nolly - the tone is so much better than the previous few clips I've heard from you guys, and it's not as if those were atrocious or anything, haha.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 23, 2009)

oh wow!

thanks dude, thats awsome!

just curious though, have you guys found singers yet?


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 23, 2009)

Fred said:


> Sounds fucking fantastic, Nolly - the tone is so much better than the previous few clips I've heard from you guys, and it's not as if those were atrocious or anything, haha.



Thanks Fred my man!
All the material we've been working on is recorded around this template, definitely looking forward to getting it out there. Not finished with the bass tone yet though, that's the weak link I think.



metallisuk said:


> oh wow!
> 
> thanks dude, thats awsome!
> 
> just curious though, have you guys found singers yet?



No worries mate! And no, we haven't yet. We're hoping that these newer recordings will help us attract the more professional vocalists out there. Once we have a singer I believe things will accelerate rapidly in terms of getting out gigging/touring. Can't come soon enough IMO.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 23, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Thanks Fred my man!
> All the material we've been working on is recorded around this template, definitely looking forward to getting it out there. Not finished with the bass tone yet though, that's the weak link I think.
> 
> 
> ...



why is it that well established bands can never find vocalists?

on a side note i've actually always liked your guys' tones on your 2009 sampler on your myspace, they felt very "roomy" and "warm".
but i geuss thats the power that is axe-fx.


----------



## lobee (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice, Nolly. 

Any updates on Groovey Town? I love that track.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 23, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> why is it that well established bands can never find vocalists?
> 
> on a side note i've actually always liked your guys' tones on your 2009 sampler on your myspace, they felt very "roomy" and "warm".
> but i geuss thats the power that is axe-fx.



Yeah finding the right vocalist seems to be a problem for alot of bands right now. Hopefully our drought will end soon 
The tones on the sampler aren't actually axe-fx - Petey recorded those with his Engl Invader through impulse cab modelling. Not bad tones, but it's the drums that let those mixes down (even those aren't too bad considering they are standard garageband drums).



lobee said:


> Very nice, Nolly.
> 
> Any updates on Groovey Town? I love that track.



Thanks dude! Yeah Groovey Town has been rerecorded, it's missing some layers in its current state, but it's definitely near completion!


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 23, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah finding the right vocalist seems to be a problem for alot of bands right now. Hopefully our drought will end soon
> The tones on the sampler aren't actually axe-fx - Petey recorded those with his Engl Invader through impulse cab modelling. Not bad tones, but it's the drums that let those mixes down (even those aren't too bad considering they are standard garageband drums).



yeah, I think it's more in intelligent music though because every vocalist nowadays is either very one-dimensional, stuck in the 80's, stuck in the 90's (still unbathed) or is a dick.

good luck to finding a vocalist(s) to you guys though .

ohhhhhhhh, I really wish I could figure out this whole "impulses" thing .


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 23, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> yeah, I think it's more in intelligent music though because every vocalist nowadays is either very one-dimensional, stuck in the 80's, stuck in the 90's (still unbathed) or is a dick.
> 
> good luck to finding a vocalist(s) to you guys though .
> 
> ohhhhhhhh, I really wish I could figure out this whole "impulses" thing .



Yeah, fingers crossed eh.

Impulses are easy, do a google search for cabinet impulses and you should find a good walkthrough for how to get them setup in your DAW pretty quickly I'm sure.


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome chord progression/tonality, wonderful tone, fantastic phrasing and playing! Just great!


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 23, 2009)

Seedawakener said:


> Awesome chord progression/tonality, wonderful tone, fantastic phrasing and playing! Just great!



Awesome man, glad you dug it!


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice! Im picking up some serious Guthrie vibes from that, musically and tonally. You a fan?


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 23, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> Very nice! Im picking up some serious Guthrie vibes from that, musically and tonally. You a fan?



Oh absolutely, I'm a _big_ fan of that dude, definitely one of my top 5!
Glad you enjoyed the clip


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought so, it shows in your playing a lot. Not easy since I find his style distinctive yet difficult to imitate, you seem to have adequately nailled it though! Looking forward to hearing more stuff, be catching you guys on tour for sure


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 23, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> I thought so, it shows in your playing a lot. Not easy since I find his style distinctive yet difficult to imitate, you seem to have adequately nailled it though! Looking forward to hearing more stuff, be catching you guys on tour for sure



Thanks man, I mean it was definitely not a conscious thing with this clip, but I guess that's how true influence works.
Look forward to meeting you when we finally get gigging and come to Essex!

EDIT: Only just realised this is in the wrong forum.. No idea why I put it here and not in the Recording Studio!


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah its great when you pick up an influence subconsciously! I'll make sure I bring a nice sized crowd along when you guys are up and gigging


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 23, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> Yeah its great when you pick up an influence subconsciously! I'll make sure I bring a nice sized crowd along when you guys are up and gigging



Thanks a load dude! That's much appreciated, I'm sure we'll need all the help we can get!


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 23, 2009)

No probs mate, I know how it is getting started, Im doing it myself atm. Might even be able to offer you guys a place to crash if need be, been following your stuff for a while!


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 23, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> No probs mate, I know how it is getting started, Im doing it myself atm. Might even be able to offer you guys a place to crash if need be, been following your stuff for a while!



That means alot dude, likewise - I have a couple of guestrooms here, so let me know if you're in the area


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers, would be cool to help each other out. Just let me know when stuff's happening, best of luck getting on the road soon!


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 23, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> Cheers, would be cool to help each other out. Just let me know when stuff's happening, best of luck getting on the road soon!



Indeedy. Just dropped you a PM


----------



## ToniS (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds great Nolly, the chords create a cool dissonance in that one part around the middle of that clip. Great sound, great playing 

Are the drums on this Superior 2?

Can't wait to hear new songs from you guys!


----------



## loktide (Aug 24, 2009)

excellent stuff nolly. i really dig the guitar tone! can't wait to hear more stuff


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 24, 2009)

tongarr said:


> Sounds great Nolly, the chords create a cool dissonance in that one part around the middle of that clip. Great sound, great playing
> 
> Are the drums on this Superior 2?
> 
> Can't wait to hear new songs from you guys!



Thanks mate! Yeah, I really dig some the more obscure chord voicings, will make sure to keep fitting them into our material.
The drums are indeed S2.0, what do you think of the drum tones?



loktide said:


> excellent stuff nolly. i really dig the guitar tone! can't wait to hear more stuff



Thanks very much man, much appreciated!


----------



## drmosh (Aug 24, 2009)

sounds great! love the solo and tone.


----------



## ToniS (Aug 24, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Thanks mate! Yeah, I really dig some the more obscure chord voicings, will make sure to keep fitting them into our material.
> The drums are indeed S2.0, what do you think of the drum tones?



The drum tones are killer, the overall mix is a lot more "whole" now than with your previous recordings (which didn't sound bad either though) if you know what I mean. Sounds really good


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 24, 2009)

this reminds me of Guthrie Govan a LOT.

but that's never a bad thing, in fact, it's a compliment


----------



## PeteyG (Aug 24, 2009)

These chords are killing me, so damned awkward, hah.


----------



## bulb (Aug 24, 2009)

nolly,
i dont understand how someone who sucks so hard at their instrument and at life in general can write songs like that...
not to be a dick (no offense) but you are from bath, and i just have a hard time understanding how your guitar doesnt just break in half when you touch it!

that being said, the song is sicker than i was 2nd week of tour <3


----------



## polloymedio (Aug 24, 2009)

:O


that was very nice!


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 24, 2009)

tongarr said:


> The drum tones are killer, the overall mix is a lot more "whole" now than with your previous recordings (which didn't sound bad either though) if you know what I mean. Sounds really good



Awesome! I'm glad you think so, and I completely agree about the "whole"-ness of the mix. Unfortunately the kick has lost some of it's punch in the mastering stage, but I'm going to endeavour to rectify that.



Scar Symmetry said:


> this reminds me of Guthrie Govan a LOT.
> 
> but that's never a bad thing, in fact, it's a compliment



That is indeed a compliment! If the whole song was like that it might be a bit much, but when you hear the full track it's rather different 



PeteyG said:


> These chords are killing me, so damned awkward, hah.



I'm not being racist, but you're a face.



bulb said:


> nolly,
> i dont understand how someone who sucks so hard at their instrument and at life in general can write songs like that...
> not to be a dick (no offense) but you are from bath, and i just have a hard time understanding how your guitar doesnt just break in half when you touch it!
> 
> that being said, the song is sicker than i was 2nd week of tour <3



Son.. I am disappoint.



polloymedio said:


> :O
> 
> 
> that was very nice!



Thanks man! Glad you think so!


----------



## bulb (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 24, 2009)

I love the smooth soloing. Very nice!


----------



## Fred (Aug 24, 2009)

bulb said:


>



Whoa... I didn't actually think it was physically possible for someone's neck to be thicker than their face. I was wrong. This is enlightening...

On a completely unrelated note,


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 24, 2009)

bulb said:


>



At the end of the day, your face. Additionally and moreover, your mother.

I love you.



cataclysm_child said:


> I love the smooth soloing. Very nice!



Thanks very much mate


----------



## sethh (Aug 24, 2009)

good work


----------



## ToniS (Aug 25, 2009)

^^


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh wow, it's hard for me to believe I just now saw this... You put it in a section I don't normally check!

I've been interested in when we were gonna see more stuff from you guys since I first saw your Youtube videos months ago (I don't know if it's something I've mentioned or even something you'd remember, but I was pleasantly surprised when I joined this forum and found you posted here. "Youtube guitarists" were a really big part of my startup into guitar, but even though I was firmly set in my ways when I saw your vids, your fingers are part of the group that pops into my mind and jolts me into practice mode when I'm in lazy mode.), and this gets me really excited! Great stuff Nolly, can't wait for more!


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 29, 2009)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Oh wow, it's hard for me to believe I just now saw this... You put it in a section I don't normally check!
> 
> I've been interested in when we were gonna see more stuff from you guys since I first saw your Youtube videos months ago (I don't know if it's something I've mentioned or even something you'd remember, but I was pleasantly surprised when I joined this forum and found you posted here. "Youtube guitarists" were a really big part of my startup into guitar, but even though I was firmly set in my ways when I saw your vids, your fingers are part of the group that pops into my mind and jolts me into practice mode when I'm in lazy mode.), and this gets me really excited! Great stuff Nolly, can't wait for more!



Wow, thanks man, that's really cool to hear! 
Sorry you didn't see the clip earlier, I put it in the wrong forum.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounding awesome dude. Your tone is really warm and easy on the ear. Do you use alnico bareknuckles? What type? I just bought some holydivers and they are wicked. Also in the solo section is that a single coil or a split bucker? Love the chord progression and that dudes neck is also neat.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 30, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> Sounding awesome dude. Your tone is really warm and easy on the ear. Do you use alnico bareknuckles? What type? I just bought some holydivers and they are wicked. Also in the solo section is that a single coil or a split bucker? Love the chord progression and that dudes neck is also neat.



Hey thanks man!
I use Cold Sweats in that guitar, so it's a ceramic magnet in the bridge, but alnico V in the neck. Good ear dude - The solo is with the coil split, no-one else has picked up on that  Holy Divers are one of the few BKPs I've not tried yet, I'd like to check them out some day.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 30, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Hey thanks man!
> I use Cold Sweats in that guitar, so it's a ceramic magnet in the bridge, but alnico V in the neck. Good ear dude - The solo is with the coil split, no-one else has picked up on that  Holy Divers are one of the few BKPs I've not tried yet, I'd like to check them out some day.




Ah!! Cold Sweats. Really warm/smooth sounding pickup for a ceramic. Really digging it dude. More plaes!! Chairs


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 30, 2009)

I finally got around to listening to this and I have to say...... Damn, it was badass. When you guys start touring and tour the US you need to come to the San Francisco Bay Area, I will definitely see you guys and drag some of my buddies along.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 30, 2009)

Great playing Nolly! 

Also, I want to buy a BM 6 string, do you have idea on current waiting times?


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 30, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> Great playing Nolly!
> 
> Also, I want to buy a BM 6 string, do you have idea on current waiting times?



Doug isn't taking orders currently, even if he was the wait would be 1-2 years; since he hand builds them all.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 30, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> Ah!! Cold Sweats. Really warm/smooth sounding pickup for a ceramic. Really digging it dude. More plaes!! Chairs



Yeah, great set of pickups! That solo is the alnico neck one though, unless you mean the heavy rhythm tone. More to come soon!



IbanezShredderB said:


> I finally got around to listening to this and I have to say...... Damn, it was badass. When you guys start touring and tour the US you need to come to the San Francisco Bay Area, I will definitely see you guys and drag some of my buddies along.



Wicked man! Thanks alot for the support too man, I hope it won't be long before I'm in San Fran, I love that place!



Maniacal said:


> Great playing Nolly!
> 
> Also, I want to buy a BM 6 string, do you have idea on current waiting times?



Awesome, means alot from you good sir 
I wish I did, I've waiting on a B7 myself for 18 months already! Once he's done building the 6 "2009" guitars, we'll have to see whether he keeps going with the current waiting list format, or just builds guitars and sells them once they're done. If the latter, the wait could be considerably shorter. If you want a B6, he seems to knock one or two out fairly randomly and sell them to people on his list, maybe worth joining up if you haven't already.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 30, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Wicked man! Thanks alot for the support too man, I hope it won't be long before I'm in San Fran, I love that place!



Yeah, no problem man! SF is a nice place, where I live in general is. Ahh, the Northern California country side.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 30, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Yeah, no problem man! SF is a nice place, where I live in general is. Ahh, the Northern California country side.



Awesome, look forward to checking out more of that area. I hear Palo Alto is a wicked place too, not sure how close that is to you though.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just saw this thread Nolly, great playing and cool tones too!


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 31, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Awesome, look forward to checking out more of that area. I hear Palo Alto is a wicked place too, not sure how close that is to you though.



 It's about a couple hours away from where I live.


----------



## ToniS (Sep 4, 2009)

Nolly, how far are you guys on the recording process? Any idea how soon you will release some songs? Can't wait to hear them!

Oh, and if you guys are still tracking, please could you record some "studio" footage? That would be awesome


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 4, 2009)

Crap, didn't see there had been more responses :S



HighGain510 said:


> Just saw this thread Nolly, great playing and cool tones too!



Thanks Matt, much appreciated!



IbanezShredderB said:


> It's about a couple hours away from where I live.


Lucky sod!



tongarr said:


> Nolly, how far are you guys on the recording process? Any idea how soon you will release some songs? Can't wait to hear them!
> 
> Oh, and if you guys are still tracking, please could you record some "studio" footage? That would be awesome



Well, we have 5 songs tracked in full, but a couple are going to be re-arranged slightly, so parts may need re-recording. Then Josh will be adding the synth layers. I imagine by the end of the month there will be some new stuff for people to hear. 
I actually video'd myself tracking the leads on this little clip, but had forgotten to do edit them and upload. I've just done so, and will be uploading to youtube in a few minutes 

EDIT: 
Done: 

Quality may improve in a few minutes when it's done processing


----------



## ToniS (Sep 4, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Well, we have 5 songs tracked in full, but a couple are going to be re-arranged slightly, so parts may need re-recording. Then Josh will be adding the synth layers. I imagine by the end of the month there will be some new stuff for people to hear.
> I actually video'd myself tracking the leads on this little clip, but had forgotten to do edit them and upload. I've just done so, and will be uploading to youtube in a few minutes
> 
> Brilliant. Just brilliant.
> ...


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 4, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> The bathrobe Nolly vids are always ace.





tongarr said:


> Brilliant. Just brilliant.
> 
> I love your videos and your playing man!



Wickstar, glad you guys liked it!


----------



## bulb (Sep 4, 2009)

i hope you guys realize that Nolly's evil powers come from that bathrobe, sure he can play better when he wears it, but i clearly remember him saying stuff along the lines of how Bill O'reilly should be England's new prime minister after shredding my face off...evil!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 4, 2009)

Good stuff, keep us updated


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 8, 2009)

bulb said:


> i hope you guys realize that Nolly's evil powers come from that bathrobe, sure he can play better when he wears it, but i clearly remember him saying stuff along the lines of how Bill O'reilly should be England's new prime minister after shredding my face off...evil!


----------

